# Your Favourite Movie



## Nzuev (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey guys, I know it's hard to pick out a movie that you like the most, but everyone got to have one, so come on. Spill the beans


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I can't name just one. They jostle about, things change. 

However four films kinda tend to float to the 'top of my pop film chart'. (and that's the best your going to get from me. They aren't classics or generally deemed 'genius' but they really connected with me)

So the four are (in no particular order): 

*The Exorcist *
*The Mothman Prophecies *(I know, Richard Gere, but it _works_)
*Donnie Darko *
(and I don't care what every other person thinks, but I really liked it )
Oliver stone's *Alexander*

Below these four there are hundreds of films, that are utterly brilliant. But far too many to begin noting. The four above are the ones that I tend to come back to which, bar Alexander (which is my Sword and Sandal movie), generally freak me out. 

There, I've stuck my neck out said the truth.


----------



## Action Avenue (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, that's a hard one.  I could probably give you a favorite movie in a few different genres, but not a individual movie that is my absolute favorite over all others.  So, let me do this:

Favorite Comedy Movie: *Airplane!*
Favorite Drama Movie: *Pursuit of Happyness*
Favorite Action Movie: *Breakdown*
Favorite Super-Hero Movie: *Batman ('89)*
Favorite Sci-Fi or Fantasy Movie: *The Thing ('80)*
Favorite Horror Movie: *Blade II*
Favorite Christmas Movie: *It's a Wonderful Life*

I had a very difficult time narrowing it down just to these movies.  Probably like most other members of this board, I am a HUGE movie fan and have watched countless flicks in my life time.  It would be incredibly easy for me to make a gigantic list of honorable mentions for each category!  Having viewed so many flicks, I can just as easily come up with a sizable list of movies I deem as unwatchable.


----------



## K-9 (Aug 3, 2013)

It's difficult to choose!! mmmhhhmmmm, but I have to say "The People that Time Forgot", every film which is able to put among props a Frazetta poster earns a special mention ...
And Darby O'Gill and the Little People  my father showed us this film when we were grown enough to watch a film with some scary elements, but still so young to find behind the sofa a safe haven against banshees


----------



## clovis-man (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe because I saw it at a time when I needed a morale boost: stationed at Fort Sam Houston away from family & friends.

*A Funny Thing Happened On The Way To The Forum *(1966)

Zero Mostel, Jack Gilford, Phil Silvers, Michael Crawford, Buster Keaton (his last movie) and a bunch of fine character actors in a Steven Sondheim musical that was amusing, titillating and tuneful. Still love it to this day.

But then my SF side comes out and I have to name *Forbidden Planet* (1956) and *War of the Worlds* (1953)


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 3, 2013)

As so many others have said, I don't think I can name a single film which I would call my favorite across the board. The closest I can get, however, is oddly a film I don't watch that often yet which has always had a very special place with me: *The Miracle Worker* (1962), with Anne Bancroft and Patty Duke. I still think that is the best film of Gibson's play, at least of those I've seen....


----------



## Gordian Knot (Aug 7, 2013)

O'Boy! Lists. My favorite!!!

Favorite Comedy Movie: The Gods Must Be Crazy!
Favorite Drama Movie: Robin & Marian.
Favorite Action Movie: The Rock.
Favorite Super-Hero Movie: The Avengers.
Favorite Sci-Fi or Fantasy Movie: Forbidden Planet.
Favorite Animated Movie: How to Train Your Dragon.
Favorite Horror Movie: The Descent.
Favorite Monster Movie: Gorgo.
Favorite Christmas Movie: Die Hard. 
Favorite Guilty Pleasure: Deep Rising.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 7, 2013)

Cinema Paradiso.


----------



## Musky (Aug 10, 2013)

*The Big Sleep*.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Aug 10, 2013)

*Ganjasaurus Rex*, maybe,  (you had-to-a-been-there,) or

*The Great Race*; which had a remarkable influence on the inventive nerds I grew up with in the late sixties.


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 10, 2013)

Nzuev said:


> Hey guys, I know it's hard to pick out a movie that you like the most, but everyone got to have one, so come on. Spill the beans


 
Far too many to narrow it down to just one. But if I had to pick one... (current top favorite) ...



Venusian Broon said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't name just one. They jostle about, things change.
> 
> However four films kinda tend to float to the 'top of my pop film chart'. (and that's the best your going to get from me. They aren't classics or generally deemed 'genius' but they really connected with me)
> 
> ...


 
I can't choose just one either. It would have to be a cluster of current top favorites. 

I like your choices. Movies about strange posibilities, and some even based on fact... _Exorcist_ and _Donnie Darko_, whoa, eerie and intense! _The Mothman Prophecies_ is a cult favorite of mine.

I haven't seen _Alexander _(yet?). But I do enjoy a good Sword and Sandal flick.



Action Avenue said:


> Well, that's a hard one.  I could probably give you a favorite movie in a few different genres, but not a individual movie that is my absolute favorite over all others.  So, let me do this:
> 
> Favorite Comedy Movie: *Airplane!*
> Favorite Drama Movie: *Pursuit of Happyness*
> ...


 
You've got the right idea about making a Genre List. I like your list of popular rewatchable movies, an excellent blend of drama, action and humor.

Comedy : Tommy Boy (1995)
Drama: Hidalgo (2004)
Western: The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly (1966)
Action: Aliens (1986)
Super-Hero: The Avengers (2012)
Science Fiction: Time After Time (1979)
Fantasy: The Golden Voyage of Sinbad (1974)
Animated: Heavy Metal (1981)
Horror: Split Second (1986)
Monster: Godzilla vs the Smog Monster (Hedorah) (1971)
Holiday: It's A Wonderful Life (1946)
Musical: The Blues Brothers (1980)
Based on a Book: Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
Based on a Video Game: Prince of Persia (2008)
Sword and Sandal: Gladiator (2000)
Ray Guns and Spaceships: Star Wars: The Phantom Menace (1999)
Mystery: Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows (2011)
Cult Classic: Sorcerer (1977)
Weird/Surreal: Head (1968)
Post Apocalyptic: The Road Warrior (1981)


----------



## Mouse (Aug 10, 2013)

Funny Bones.


----------



## J Riff (Aug 11, 2013)

It hasn't been made yet.


----------



## Darkchild130 (Aug 11, 2013)

Aliens and Donnie Darko.


----------



## manephelien (Aug 19, 2013)

One of my favorites is definitely *Apollo 13*.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Aug 19, 2013)

The Thing (1982)


----------



## quantumtheif (Aug 23, 2013)

1)the shawshank redemption 
2)silence of the lambs
3) road to providence 

I like em dark


----------



## Rodders (Aug 25, 2013)

I couldn't decide on some categories. 

Comedy Movie: Airplane or Stir Crazy. 
Drama Movie: The Shawshank Redemption or Fail Safe.
Action Movie: Aliens
Super-Hero Movie: The Avengers assemble or Iron Man
Sci-Fi Movie: The Empire Strikes Back.
Fantasy Movie: Flash Gordon.
Horror Movie: John Carpenter's The Thing
Cowboy Movie: Red Sun or Outland. 
Guilty Pleasure: Stealth or Stallone's Judge Dredd. 
Foreign Language: Taxi or Casshern.


----------



## StormSeeker (Aug 28, 2013)

Death Becomes Her and Beetlejuice. Old school, I know.


----------



## finbaa (Oct 12, 2013)

La Haine
Taxi Driver
The testement of Dr Mabuse


----------



## SevenStars (Nov 10, 2013)

Got a few, all kinda different:

Truly, Madly, Deeply.
Gran Torino.
Silence of The Lambs.
Grown Ups 1 & 2.
Midnight in the garden of good and evil.
Interview with the vampire.
Being John Malkovich.
Hot tub time machine.
The Raven.
I am Legend.
I Robot.

Think I need to stop! 


I think I need to stop!


----------



## Abernovo (Nov 10, 2013)

_Truly, Madly, Deeply_ is a wonderful film! 

Too many to mention, but among much-loved ones are:
_The Company of Wolves
Cyrano de Bergerac
The Wicker Man
Casablanca
Logan's Run_.

Trying to pick favourites is a bit impossible, though.


----------



## SevenStars (Nov 10, 2013)

Glad you like Truly?  It is impossible to name them all isn't it?  Have you seen Play Misty for me?


----------



## logan_run (Nov 14, 2013)

planet of the apes 1968


----------

